Ask HN: Recruiters, what non-technical questions do you ask? - zuck9
======
thepragmattic
Need a little clarification on that one..."technically" every question a
Recruiter asks, which isn't related to a technical question, is non-technical
;)

If we aren't discussing the difference between OOP and functional programming,
and in what situation you would use one of the other, I'm always interested in
what sort of projects an Engineer/Developer is involved with outside of
work...whether being a part of a large open source project, machine learning,
arduino/raspi, etc. We look for people who are passionate about working with
tech.

------
petr_tik
Non-native English speakers are usually assessed on the quality of English
they speak and are asked how comfortable they feel presenting or talking in
public. Even for roles that require no evangelizing, communication ability and
team fit is key and correlates heavily with one's ability to communicate in a
friendly manner.

------
Terr_
I'm always afraid someone is going to ask "describe a time when you had a
conflict with a coworker and how you resolved it", because the answer is
usually something like "that didn't really happen much" or "I stoically did
their work for them and try to avoid tasks that involve dealing with them
again."

------
Gustomaximus
Not a recruiter, but I look for questions that dont have a right answer but
show how they think. Eg "Is it better to deliver work better to be perfect and
late or on time and less than perfect".

